# Cicero's Fall Vacation



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a really good time on MY vacation. Mama thought we were only going to ride, eat, shop and rest, but Daddy had planned a surprise for me&#8230;.he carried me to show me MY own town. J
View attachment 25889


I got to go shopping with Daddy in the Harley places. He gets excited when he sees those Harley signs&#8230;.and I guess it's because he knows they have cute toys for me !!!!
View attachment 25894


WOW&#8230;I got to see the biggest drinking fountain in the world, but I had to stand on a little plank and I didn't like that very much. !! There was a man there that let me lick some maple butter off a spoon and it was soooo good. I was happy when he put some jars and bottles in a sack for Mama.
View attachment 25895


Daddy told me he was taking me to Sand Beach and I 'loved' it the minute I saw it. It was the biggest soapy bath I had ever seen. I got to run and play a long time. Then Daddy found me other beaches to play at on my trip because he thought that was my favorite thing to do.









But Daddy was wrong because my favorite thing to do was leave my mark 'everywhere' I went. Mama started calling me her little three legged pup. She made a lot of pictures of me and laughed when I couldn't squeeze out a drop. Not funny!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Mama kept yelling "stop" and getting out of the car. I don't know what she was doing because she didn't even have the camera pointed at ME. And when it was raining she would take pictures of her window. I think mine and Daddy's vacation almost messed her up. 









Cicero: "Mama, these trees look different. What is wrong with them?
Mom: "They are changing to their fall colors."
Cicero: "You mean like me??? "
Mom: "Well yes, I guess so. You turned silver and now the leaves are changing colors also."
Cicero: "Mom&#8230;neezers and treezers are special, aren't they?"
Mom: "Yes, special and beautiful."
Cicero: (sigh) "So many pretty trees to mark&#8230;.Daddy isn't it time for another potty stop?"








Hold on to me Daddy cause it's chilly. Why did Mama have to have a picture of the first red tree I peed on anyway?
Because she is a crazy Cicero lady!!
Well turn me around because I'm trying to see her face since she finally let someone else hold her camera. 
View attachment 25900


What do you mean I look like I've been rode hard and put up wet? It's your fault. You went in another store so Daddy walked me in the rain. BTW&#8230;I like walking in the rain WITH Daddy, but I'm still not going out by myself to pee when it rains.









WHAT? I have been riding for 6 days. I've been in the rain, marked, played on the beach, marked, climbed on rocks, marked, and I'm tired and my leg is sore. Can't a guy soak in warm water without you sticking that thing in front of your face. Please&#8230;leave..give me a break!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a great time today. Daddy carried me to Cadillac Mountain and I got to smell and kiss other doggies and lick people. I climbed up and down lots of big rocks and that was really really fun. Why is Mama yelling I'm going to turn into a kite? What's a kite?
View attachment 25903


Daddy let Mama hold me for a little while and she didn't even have a brush in her hand.!!!!
View attachment 25904


"It's so funny how I have Daddy twisted around my little fuzzy paw&#8230;lol Mama said he thinks he gave birth to me."
View attachment 25905


"I don't heeaarrr you. There is no way you are giving me a foot bath in that cold water....besides, I want to keep the leaves on my feet and belly to remind me of my vacation."








"Daddy, I'm glad we got to go to another one of your houses. I just thought you had the creek house to visit."
"Oh, Cicero I have about 12 places for you to visit and sleep at."
"I think we will just live here since I have my own little pillow&#8230;.and I'm tired."
"uh..no Sweetie Pie&#8230;I want you to see other places too."
"Do they have a beach?"
View attachment 25907


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Yeaaaa&#8230;. Daddy, this place does have a beach. Why do people follow me all the time? Why do they want to know what I am? Haven't they ever seen a dog before? Why do they want to feel my hair? Why did that man ask Mama if she colored me? Doesn't he know I can color myself? Why do they talk funny? They don't even say 'honey' and 'darling' when they talk to me!!
View attachment 25908


This is the greatest place on earth!!! Now that is what I call a REAL stick.

View attachment 25909


Daddy, why does Mama keep taking pictures of trees when I haven't even marked on them? BTW, will you give me a dollar for each time she says, "Oh, look at that" ?????
View attachment 25910


"OH&#8230; LOOK AT THAT"
View attachment 25911


"Hey, how long have we been on this bench? Are you counting how many people have rubbed my head? What did you think about the lady that grabbed my face and kissed me? Did it surprise you that I liked the big dog that smelled me&#8230;.well, maybe not like, but I sure wasn't' going to move. How many stores are in Stowe? Do you think Mama will bring me a surprise again? You don't talk much do you, Daddy?"
View attachment 25912


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, Cicero&#8230;look at those trees!!!!
Oh, Mama&#8230;.they are growing in the water!!!!!
View attachment 25913


Mama, why are the leaves all green again?
Because we are going back home and maybe some of our leaves will turn green soon.
So, I will be able to RLH in the backyard and drag out all my toys&#8230;and do you have a chicken?
Yes, you can be off leash and play all you want and I will cook you a whole chicken for being so good on the trip.
Daddy&#8230;will you build me a beach with a mountain to climb? Huh...huh? 

View attachment 25914


ARE WE THERE YET????
I AM SO TIRED OF LISTENING TO THAT LADY ON THE DASH. GO RIGHT&#8230;BEAR LEFT&#8230;STAY IN THE RIGHT LANE&#8230;EXIT RIGHT&#8230;TURN LEFT. SHE IS CRAZY AND I WANT HER TO HUSH.!!!
CAN I HAVE A PROZAC?
View attachment 25915


We had a wonderful time riding for 12 days and saw some very pretty areas. Some days we had clouds and rain&#8230;.and it was still fun times! We enjoyed Cicero so much and don't have the first complaint about him. He was great with people and dogs. Loved checking everything out and walked great on leash. He stayed in his crate in the room while we went to dinner and never barked. The places we stayed loved him and were very pet friendly. I love RooRoo to death&#8230;.but I really enjoyed watching the love that Ronnie has for his "Sweetie Pie."
THIS PICTURE SAYS IT ALL&#8230;&#8230;
View attachment 25916


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I couldn't sleep tonight and this was a delightful surprise to get to enjoy Cicero’s vacations. Beautiful pictures Dale, it looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a GREAT picture essay. Cicero is GORGEOUS (even when wet, covered with leaves or sand!) and it looks like you guys had a wonderful time!

Thanks for sharing~


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Dale, gorgeous pictures. Looks like you had a wonderful vacation. I think Cicero might have enjoyed it even better than you. He is so gorgeous and probably just ate up all the compliments he had to have received. Gorgeous scenery. Thanks for sharing your vacation with us.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great trip and just gorgeous makes me miss up north  I adore the foot and paw print photo too!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, that was great.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Dale, your vacation photos are fantastic! Thanks for sharing. Cicero always looks like he's having a good time


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures and I loved to hear Cicero's story. He's such a hadnsome boy. Sounds like it was a great trip. I love Bar Harbour, it's so pet friendly and such a beautiful area. Where else did you go besides Maine & Vermont?


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the great story!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cicero, you world-class traveler, you! You are looking great and have so many fascinating comments. Dale, I really enjoyed your stories about "Cicero's vacation". Sounds like he was an angel. Goes to show how well you raised that boy.  

Had tears in my eyes when I saw that last photo and read your comments.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale, what a great account of your great northern adventure. I sure would have called Cicero "hone" and "darling" and maybe even "sugar!" LOL. I am glad y'all had a great time. That last picture really does say it all.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Cicero! :whoo:

Oh! Thanks for including those beautiful pictures of the trees changing their colors. And of course, pictures of you two! 

Love the foot print picture! :thumb:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures of Cicero's vacation.

Looks like you all had a great time. 

I love Cicero!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

That was great, thanks for posting!! Cicero and his town are both so beautiful!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:
Love that foot print photo:first:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cicero~ What a lovely vacation you had! You've got some pretty special parents there who'll take you to see and do such wonderful things! I'm so glad your mommy shared her pictures so you could post them for us to see :biggrin1:

Dale~ Like Marj, that last shot brought tears to my eyes *sniff* You're a great storyteller and photographer. Thanks for sharing your adventure with us! :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandi, I couldn't sleep either last night which caused the picture 'overload'.

Thanks to 'everyone' for your comments. We did have a good ride and got to see a lot taking different routes there and back. I'm sorry for posting so much, but sleepless nights are to blame at times.

I have to say that I'm sure some on the forum will be able to relate to what I'm about to say. Ronnie has allowed me to always have a dog and we have had several during our many years, but they were all mine!! I loved, fed, walked, trained, cleaned poop, did it all....and loved and enjoyed each dog I had...but there was a 'damper' there because he didn't share my love for them. I can tell you there is a 'huge' difference now!! Ronnie fell harder than any man I know for Cicero and he walks, feeds, goes to PetSmart (wow), cleans poop...all of it...except the grooming. I have no doubt that if I couldn't do the grooming that he would do that also. His attitude has allowed me to fully enjoy Cicero without any guilt over time or money spent on him. It is such a joy for me to see the two of them together and brings tears to my eyes many times. Ronnie has felt the pure joy of loving a furbaby and it being dependent on him...and he does his job very well. I try 'so hard' to make sure Cicero has was he needs to stay healthy and safe...for him & Ronnie. I know how hard it was to lose my Pom....Ronnie does not. Cicero was 'meant to be' and people think we have gone nuts....who cares...lol

For those of you that have a DH that isn't 100% onboard...hang in there....because it can happen and it's wonderful....and it creates a wonderful pet. Yep..Ronnie had Cicero in mind when he planned the trip....and I enjoyed it 100%. He was a perfect little traveler!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Cicero~ What a lovely vacation you had! You've got some pretty special parents there who'll take you to see and do such wonderful things! I'm so glad your mommy shared her pictures so you could post them for us to see :biggrin1:
> 
> Dale~ Like Marj, that last shot brought tears to my eyes *sniff* You're a great storyteller and photographer. Thanks for sharing your adventure with us! :hug:


Leslie...I got many beach footprints and I also love them. I'm having one matted and framed for Cicero to give to Ronnie at Christmas. Yep, some family and friends think we are crazy for hunting things for Cicero to enjoy on vacation....but he's our little 'sweetie pie'.!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dale, I can so relate to what you're experiencing and observing between Ronnie and Cicero. My DH, like Ronnie, had always indulged me w/my love of animals. Although he tolerated them, he never truly loved them. 

Then along came Tori and completely stole his heart. He is so involved w/her care. He'll even brush and comb (however, bathing is strictly up to me ) He built her her feeding/water dish, he feeds her every evening, he asks if we can take her whenever we go anywhere, he bought a dehydrator specifically to make "safe" jerky for her, and I'm sure he'd be more than happy to plan a vacation around her likes and dislikes. Are we crazy? Some think so. But, I wouldn't trade this craziness for anything!

Isn't it amazing how these little Neezers seem to cause such a different response than do other breeds?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, I loved the photos and commentary from Cicero! What a fun trip for him--hope you and Ronnie had fun, too! It really does seem rather absurd, how much enjoyment we can get from our little buddies! I'm so glad for you, and Ronnie, that he's bonded so tightly with Cicero!

The footprints in the sand made me cry in my coffee this morning. I love Cicero's upcoming Christmas present plans for Ronnie.

Got any more photos? I liked seeing that you got into a couple of them!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dale, what a wonderful story teller you are! I loved all the pictures. It is heartwarming to read about your DH and Cicero's bond. Thanks for sharing the lovely pictures. I too teared up looing at the foot and paw prints in the sand. That picture is priceless.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great vacation and Cicero deserved every minute he was pampered! Give him a hug and a kiss from me and Abby!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The paw print photo made my eyes tear up! That photo essay was wonderful!!! Can I go next time?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

What an awesome post and pictures. Looks like you had a wonderful time  LOVED the captions


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Loved this post!! Thanks for sharing!! The captions were great (loved the one about the fall leaves and Hav coats) and the pictures were priceless (especially the footprints). What a perfect vacation for the 3 of you


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dale, I love Ronnie and Cicero’s devotion to each other. It was very apparent at our playdate. Buddy wants to think Galen loves him the best, but that is not quite true. I put her in his lap, she will stay just long enough to be polite and then to the back of my sofa with her head on my shoulder. He says she is more comfortable there. I really wish she did love him the way Smarty loves me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Leslie, yes, I would say we have the same DH...lol

Cicero is really great to share his time between us, but he does favor Ronnie. I would love to video their mornings...but then we would be in court fighting over Cicero! My desk is across the room, a little back. I am facing the side of Ronnie's chair and see his profile and Cicero 'all the time'. He would have to turn to look at me and since the TV is in front of him that is rare..haha They are more fun for me to watch than the TV. They have conversations during the day..and the morning is best. The way Cicero gives his full attention watching Ronnie...trying to talk back...and Ronnie's 'love letters' to 'sweetie pie' would crack you up! It keeps a smile on my face every day! His bed and toys are near me so I get the attention when he wants to play. It's wonderful living in Cicero's world!!

Yes, Ann, let's pile the boys in the car and hit the road!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ronnie is lucky to have you and Cicero, Dale! I feel lucky too, Gavin is a huge help with the dogs, they aren't mine, they're ours. He helps with bathing, feeding, and everything, he's wonderful. I couldn't do it by myself!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Dale, what wonder pictures and story of your trip. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It looks like everyone had a wonderful trip! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.

My DH is in love with my boys too. Since Brady was the first, he really fell hard for him. He refers to him as "son" and at least once I day, I hear, "oh my goodness, look how handsome he is". He will actually say that about both of them. It is really heart warming to see him with the boys. The boys love him to pieces as well! Scott will do everything but brush and bathe them as well. Oh, and when they roll in something, he yells for me,


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, lovely on so many levels.
First, LUCKY Cicero.
Second, Dale, how loving that you are not possessive at all and share so well.
Third, it looks like a beautiful "late in life family".... how perfect for all of you!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ah Dale....you take such lovely photos....I can actually feel the connection between Cicero and the both of you. Thanks for sharing your family time with us :hug:


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I loved reading that and seeing all the pictures. I think it is so fun to travel with a Havanese-you stop a lot and appreciate the moment a lot more.

I adore how much your husband loves that pup!

I am inspired to do a travel essay for Nala's big Thanksgiving trip to Tennessee!

Annie


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, don't say you posted too many, b/c you did not! I enjoyed these pics so much.

I loved that you started off with the sign of his town!

I like the one with you holding him high up on a moutain with the lake in the background. Its a good one of you both.

I think you should take the pic of him sitting at the bottom of the steps and crop everyone else out and frame that one as well. It is a very good pic of them both.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Great pictures Dale! :clap2:
What a beautiful trip you had. I could not get over the gorgeous trees/scenary!:thumb:
Cicero isn't the least bit spoiled I can surely see that!:wink:
Looks like you and Ronnie had a fabulous trip with Cicero and I'm happy you shared it with us!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Dale,
Thank you for the wonderful pictures and story of your vacation, I really enjoyed it this morning.

I can relate to your posting on your DH and Cicero....we have the same situation here with my DH and Casper.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cicero looks like the most easy going Hav. I just love him!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing your trip with us Dale 
Cicero is so beautiful!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a beautiful trip, and how great that you were able to include Cicero. The pictures were just gorgeous - thanks for sharing them and telling the story!
Gina


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

For future reference, how do you get the wording between the pictures? I know it is right in front of me but I have not figured it out.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandi, did you get the PM I sent you? 
This is how I do the post. The secret is the 'enter' key.
I upload 5 pictures with the 'manage attachment' and close that window out. I type my first comment..hit enter...go to the paperclip and click the first picture. Then 'hit enter' to start under the attach line...type second comment...attach next pic....and continue. Use the preview to check your post...and if it needs correcting, you can go back to your box and it's usually just a matter of using the enter key to correct. Hope that makes sense for everyone!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Dale, I'm going to copy and save your reply for the future. Several times I have tried to put in several photos and could not get the wording between. No I didn't get the PM, thought I might have sent to wrong place.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Daddy, daddy, look at me! Do you see this "look of love" I'm giving you. I've learned what it means when you get to a new place and get that old book out of the drawer.....please,put it back!!"
View attachment 25968


"Sweetie pie, I have to take Mama to dinner because she is always hungry....but I will hurry back and have you a treat."
View attachment 25969


"I wish Mama would eat a doggie treat tonight and in the morning we could all eat a biscuit while we ride to hunt good smelly marking places. I know Mama knows exactly what I'm thinking and she knows I can't go to eat. It's hard being a doggie at times!!"

View attachment 25970


"Hey Mama, guess what...I rubbed and cleaned my face for you while you got my Daddy to take you for your treat. Did I do good? Do I look cute? Why do you have that 'oh, no look' on your face? BTW, Mama...did you really enjoy your dinner...did you...did you??"

View attachment 25971


"Well, just look at my boys. DH gave RooRoo his steak and my chicken and green beans. I finally got the tangles in his face brushed out. Now all is perfect in Cicero's world. They are full and napping and I have my time to read. What a wonderful day.....

View attachment 25972


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Dale, you must post some of the pics on the Men and Havs thread. 'cause Cicero sure has one man wrapped tightly around that pinkie! Thanks for charing the great pictures.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you!!! That was lots of fun to read.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cicero (or Dale!) has quite the imagination! LOL His look tells it all, doesn't it? What a fun, handsome and adorable boy you have, Dale. Oh. And hubby sounds like a gem too.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow...looks like you had fun Cicero! Really enjoyed your story, and the pics were good too!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Dale, that was precious !!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Dale, I just had to read your whole story-board again. Thanks for sharing your vacation with us--especially Cicero and his special bond-servants!


----------

